# How do you erase the kindle?



## jaspertyler

I sold mine and am preparing it to be sent.  Is there a way you are supposed to erase it?  I don't think the person receiving mine would appreciate the 23 pages of mostly samples and psychology articles!!


----------



## Guest

jaspertyler said:


> I sold mine and am preparing it to be sent. Is there a way you are supposed to erase it? I don't think the person receiving mine would appreciate the 23 pages of mostly samples and psychology articles!!


First, get an industrial-sized bottle of White-Out...


----------



## jaspertyler

lol


----------



## Jesslyn

I don't know if there's an easier way, but I would 1) Deregister it on my Amazon account, then 2)hook it up to my pc and delete all the files in the documents folder


----------



## Guest

Go to your Home page.  Select the Menu.  Select Content Manager.  Choose "Select All."  Select "Delete."  You'll get a prompt asking if you're sure.


----------



## drenee

BJ, I liked your first answer better.    LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But the second one was more helpful. . .  

Ann


----------



## V

jaspertyler said:


> Is there a way you are supposed to erase it?


Shake it like an etch-a-sketch!

( couldn't resist )


----------



## Vegas_Asian

V said:


> Shake it like an etch-a-sketch!
> 
> ( couldn't resist )


lol


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> First, get an industrial-sized bottle of White-Out...





V said:


> Shake it like an etch-a-sketch!
> 
> ( couldn't resist )


LOL  LOL


----------



## thejackylking #884

you could always do a factory reset.  Press and hold alt+r until the screen flashes and then quickly press the home key.  you'll see a screen come up with an option for a firmware reset.  It takes the K to it's original factory settings and erases all of the files in memory.


----------

